# Nub Stand!!!



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I smoked it until i burnt my lips. This is one of the best ones I've ever done. That Nub Habano has been in my humidor for 3 or 4 months now, sometimes when they are ROTT the ash isn't as strong.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good job! NUB's are a fun smoke!!


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

That's awesome! I tried to do that few times only to end up standing up to get them ashes off my shirt and lap, lol.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

now that's cool, don't think i'm steady enough to do that, cool pics, thanks


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

Very cool! I gotta get me some of thse Nubs


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Out of all the Nubs I've smoked I've NEVER thought about trying this! Great pics man, awesome.


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

I got a 5er of Nub 464 maduros from cbid. I have attempted 2 nub stands with these rott. All I did was cover myself, my laptop, and my table in ashes. I felt like a dumb ash...


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

The nub stand takes sloth like movement and very very easy draws once you get it past the band area. It also helps if you smoke it with the cigar pointing up in the air once you get down that far.


----------

